# Ferret cage?



## ferretsf123 (Sep 6, 2019)

Hey just wondering whether a Freddy 2 is suitable for 2 ferrets as a "base cage" overnight? They'll be out through the day. 

It's 0.32m cubed. The pet supply guy calculator puts it at suitable for 4 which seems not quite right but would 2 be ok in it for a few hours overnight?


----------



## ferretsf123 (Sep 6, 2019)

Oops, just to clarify- I mean the freddy 2 max.
It's 80cm x 80cm x 50cm


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

That sounds small, more like a travel cage size to me. 

Can you fit a sleeping box, full sized litter litter box and food/water bowls in it without them getting too close? Ferrets need each area to be separate.


----------



## ferretsf123 (Sep 6, 2019)

Babyshoes said:


> That sounds small, more like a travel cage size to me.
> 
> Can you fit a sleeping box, full sized litter litter box and food/water bowls in it without them getting too close? Ferrets need each area to be separate.


Yeah the cage arrived (got it second hand for £10 so thought it was worth buying regardless) and it's way too small for ferrets in my opinion, I wouldn't feel comfortable with putting any in there for more than an hour or so (like if I was cleaning out their proper cage or to use as a travel one like you said)

So now I'm stuck. Do I hunt for a bigger cage for ferrets or get rats instead? I was torn originally anyway. Hmmm..


----------



## Jodie G (Oct 23, 2019)

My family kept ferrets when I was a kid. We housed them in large rabit hutchs with a run attached that's the kind of size you'll need to house them over night.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

ferret nation all the way


----------



## meg2 (Oct 25, 2011)

we had a cattery, they loved it lots of room toplay.


----------

